# WSM ON SALE ON AMAZON



## kryinggame (May 11, 2013)

Okay for all you who belly-ache about not having a WSM, this is your chance.

The 18" WSM is on sale for $299, including shipping on Amazon. 

Looks like the seller has 14 in stock. No excuses, if you truly want it, then get it.

Remember, during Memorial day, Home Depot will have Charcoal on sale for $5.99 for 2 bags. 

I don't want to read any more postings of "I wish I can find a WSM"

Go and get it!


----------



## den60 (May 12, 2013)

I don't want to rain our your parade but when I bought my WSM last year the 18" was listed for $299.00 on Amazon. I spent an extra $100 to go with the 22.5" and haven't regretted it. I buy most of my stuff via Amazon since I have Amazon Prime and get free 2 day shipping on most of my orders.

I love the WSM and agree with the opinion it is probably the best smoker for a newbie After 5 or so smokes it got very consistent holding temperature.I can also put a lot of meat in this baby.


----------



## jaybone (May 12, 2013)

Have you ever felt that the 22.5 incher is too big or that it burns too much fuel compared to the 18.5 incher?  Just wondering as I am still on the fence about which to get.


----------



## den60 (May 12, 2013)

I'd like to have one of each to be honest. I think I would regret not having enough room to cook for a group more than I ever have about burning a bit more charcoal. Today I just did a single 13.8# turkey and didn't have an ounce of regret I didn't fill the smoker.

I was exactly where you are at and went bigger and have not second guessed myself since.


----------



## den60 (May 12, 2013)

One other thing. It looked a lot bigger when I first got it. I know that sounds like a joke but it really isn't.


----------



## jaybone (May 12, 2013)

Thing that keeps sticking in the back of my head is that the 18.5 isn't wide enough to lay whole rib packs whereas I've seen the 22.5 handle 2 to 3 easily.  I like the portability of the 18.5 better than the 22.5 though.  Seems like it would pack up easier in the back of the pickup when camping out.  Should just by one of each then I can have the best of both worlds.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## den60 (May 12, 2013)

I wasn't thinking about portability so you might need two. :D

Without using a rib rack I get two large racks on each grate. When cooking for a bunch of people I have to use the rack (sometimes two). But even with a rack I think length would be a big issue with the 18".


----------



## jaybone (May 12, 2013)

I agree.  I've seen posts from WSM 18.5 owners that say they have to cut their whole ribs up to get them on the grate.


----------



## dward51 (May 12, 2013)

I can confirm a full rack of ribs *WILL NOT* fit on the 18.5" WSM rack.  Mine is a 2005 model (before they made the 22.5").  Otherwise, the 18.5" is plenty for our family of 4.  I just bought a rib rack that holds 6 ribs and when I buy a 3 pack from Sam's Club, it works out just prefect with the 3 cut in half.   No issues with the ends of the ribs being in the hotter part of the WSM near the edge either.

So for that little "irk", I can't justify getting rid of my 18.5" to upgrade to the 22.5".  And on the plus side the 18.5" is kinder on fuel usage as you are heating less air volume, and it will run longer on a full load than the 22.5" will (which makes a difference in an overnight cook).

Both are excellent smokers though.


----------



## kryinggame (May 12, 2013)

I'm sorry but I've laid 2 racks of st. louie ribs on the top layer of my 18.5 inch.  Keep in mind it's gonna shrink.  It's easy to glorify the 22 inch on the internet but before someone goes out and purchases one, try to see what it actually looks like.  I've seen the 22 and in my opinion (for my cooks) it's overkill.  I generally will smoke food for up to 4 people and the 18.5 suits me fine. Over the weekend when I started this tread, I had 2 boston butts on the top level of my 18.5.  On Thanksgiving, I smoked 3 turkey breasts on my 18.5 (2 on top and 1 on the bottom).  There's a reason why Weber sells more 18.5's over the 22 because it's more practical.    Think also of the extra charcoal that you'll need for the 22 and then take into count the cost of a bag of charcoal.

I can't answer for anyone other than myself but the 18.5 is perfect for me.


----------



## dward51 (May 12, 2013)

I also forgot if you curve the full rack slightly they will fit in a 18.5".  You can also roll them up and peg them with a skewer and fit several "whole" racks that way, but they are set into the round shape when cooked.  I just cut mine as it's fairly simple and straight forward.

Not my photos, but they illustrate both my points.













ezribs13.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 12, 2013


















britu7_450.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 12, 2013


----------



## jaybone (May 13, 2013)

That's pretty cool.  I'd would have never thought to curl em and pin em.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## den60 (May 18, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I can confirm a full rack of ribs *WILL NOT* fit on the 18.5" WSM rack.  Mine is a 2005 model (before they made the 22.5").  Otherwise, the 18.5" is plenty for our family of 4.  I just bought a rib rack that holds 6 ribs and when I buy a 3 pack from Sam's Club, it works out just prefect with the 3 cut in half.   No issues with the ends of the ribs being in the hotter part of the WSM near the edge either.
> 
> So for that little "irk", I can't justify getting rid of my 18.5" to upgrade to the 22.5".  And on the plus side the 18.5" is kinder on fuel usage as you are heating less air volume, and it will run longer on a full load than the 22.5" will (which makes a difference in an overnight cook).
> 
> Both are excellent smokers though.


You can always move up to the 22.5 and use your 18.5 for fish. ;)


----------



## dward51 (May 18, 2013)

Den60 said:


> You can always move up to the 22.5 and use your 18.5 for fish. ;)


For my family the 18.5" is plenty.  I can't justify the expense just to lay my rips flat & uncut.  Plus it's easier on the fuel burn which ultimately makes it cheaper to run unless you need the extra size for a huge load of food (and I have pulled off doing 6 pork shoulders at once in the 18.5" so it can handle a lot).


----------



## jaybone (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, the more posts I read and the more I think about it I'm leaning heavily towards the 18.5.  Couple of days ago I saw a San Francisco Craigslist add for a used one for $175.  If one was available at that price closer to home I'd jump on it.  As it is I'll have to continue my wait for now.


----------



## coronaca92879 (May 19, 2013)

I have both and wished that I woulda spent the extra on the 22.5 the second time time. The reasoning behind this falls on a lot of different issues. 1- the water bowl on the 18 in my opinion doesn't allow ado quit space between charcoal and water bowl. Argue all u want but I can put a 20# bag in my 22.5 and fill to top of ring and have 6" of room in between. 2- I smoke turkeys for the hollidays and the 18 barly fits a 20#, it leaves no room for smoke flow. 3- ever smoke a full packer in a roast pan? Cause that's barly possible on the 18. 4- the charcoal difference isn't enough to make a difference when I wanna fill my smoker with chicken quarters. They are bouth great smokers but having both and seeing first hand how much better having room is to do what I want and not have to check everything pan/brisket I buy gives me piece of mind. You can't go wrong performance wise with ether u can only regret not having the space. If I new how to post pictures from iPhone I'd show u a pic of em both going side by side. The 22 is a much larger machine highth wise. I also only use my 18 when I absolutely have to. Just my opinion.


----------



## jaybone (May 19, 2013)

Thanks.  Good information.  I have seen both side to side at a local Emigh Hardware store and you are right about the size difference.  The 22.5 looks huge next to the 18.5.  Again, thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## den60 (May 20, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Thanks.  Good information.  I have seen both side to side at a local Emigh Hardware store and you are right about the size difference.  The 22.5 looks huge next to the 18.5.  Again, thanks for the helpful info!


I thought the 22.5 was huge when I first saw it as well. I don't think you can go wrong with either and if you budget is tight then get the 18.5 rather than go with a cheaper brand. We plan to follow my girlfriend's friend's tradition of "adopting" some Marines from Camp Pendleton this year for Thanksgiving. Not only am I going to need two turkeys for us and our guests I have already volunteered to smoke a turkey for her friend (who just can't manage two turkeys at once in her kitchen). Hell, maybe I will do all four?


----------



## bama bbq (May 21, 2013)

I have a 22". I saw an 18" in Lowes and to me it looked dinky. Charcoal is cheap. I don't sweat burning .50 extra on a full packer. ...but then again it's not uncommon for me to have 12 - 15 family members for a weekend BBQ.


----------



## jaybone (May 25, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Okay for all you who belly-ache about not having a WSM, this is your chance.
> 
> The 18" WSM is on sale for $299, including shipping on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Kryinggame, My belly-aching days are now history!  Purchased an 18.5" WSM at my local ACE hardware today.  Purchase price was $299 and didn't have to pay any sales tax because of a Labor Day weekend sales special.  That saved me $25.42.  Guess I can go over to Home Depot and spend the savings on the $9.88 20 pound twin pack Kingsford blue charcoal.

Den60, dward51, coronaca92879, BamaBBQ thanks for all your posts!  I still may end up with a 22.5" WSM at some point in time.

Can't wait to assemble and try her out.  Thinking of a couple batches of chicken thighs for the maiden voyage.


----------



## dward51 (May 25, 2013)

Chicken is a great first cook for a WSM.  Most people usually run chicken at higher temp and if you leave the water pan out the drippings will sizzle on the coals and give a wonderful aroma to the whole process.  It also helps build up that magic layer that takes the "new-ness" away on the inside of the main body also. 

If you have never tried it Cornell Chicken is a great recipe and pretty straight forward.  Just baste the chicken every so often as it cooks.  It's also called "Fireman's chicken" or "Roadside chicken" and there are several threads about it with a couple of recipe variations on this site.


----------



## jaybone (May 25, 2013)

I thought the chicken would be a good start because I read other posts explaining that a new WSM will produce higher temps until a non-heat reflective coating is formed inside through the cooking process.  Chicken skin will crisp up with higher temps so I'll take advantage of the brand new high heat cook on the chicken and let the chicken grease help out with building the inside cooker coat.  I'll check out the Cornell Chicken.  Thanks!


----------



## dward51 (May 25, 2013)

They do run a little hot as the coating is somewhat reflective until you start to build up the smoke coating.  It's not a lot, but it is noticeable if you are used to running a broken in WSM.  You can still smoke "low and slow" all it does is tend to creep towards 235 instead of 225 so it's no big deal.


----------



## jaybone (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, that's not as much of a difference as I was expecting.  I'll leave the top vent totally open the whole time and mess around with the 3 lower vents to get an idea on temp. control.  You mentioned leaving the water pan out.  Would you still recommend trying to maintain a low and slow temp between 225 - 250 or should I ramp it up some?

Read some threads/posts on the Cornell/Fireman's chicken.  Looks like the chicken is being grilled directly over hot coals instead of low and slow.  What cooker temp do you think would be good to shoot for or should I just use the WSM as I would a grill for this?


----------



## kryinggame (May 25, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Kryinggame, My belly-aching days are now history!  Purchased an 18.5" WSM at my local ACE hardware today.  Purchase price was $299 and didn't have to pay any sales tax because of a Labor Day weekend sales special.  That saved me $25.42.  Guess I can go over to Home Depot and spend the savings on the $9.88 20 pound twin pack Kingsford blue charcoal.
> 
> Den60, dward51, coronaca92879, BamaBBQ thanks for all your posts!  I still may end up with a 22.5" WSM at some point in time.
> 
> Can't wait to assemble and try her out.  Thinking of a couple batches of chicken thighs for the maiden voyage.



Congrats, you broke your cherry!

Right now, I actually have 2 pork butts in my 18".  Theyre currently at 189* internally and for the past 7 hours and 57 minutes, they've been smoking btwn225 and 250.  Thursday, I went down to Home Depot and purchased 20 bags (10 sets) of charcoal.  

Trust me, you won't be disappointed on your purchase.  If you need advice on using it, check out the virtual webber bulletin website.  It's a site dedicated to the WSM.


----------



## jaybone (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, I've been to the Virtual Weber site and it does have great information and tips.  I bought 5 sets of the Kingsford yesterday but wouldn't mind doubling that.  Good luck with the rest of your butt smoke!


----------



## fpnmf (May 25, 2013)

Jay..have you seen these??

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135116/how-i-start-and-use-my-wsm

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods

  Craig


----------



## jaybone (May 25, 2013)

Craig, I have read through both of those threads several times and plan on revisiting them again now that I finally have a WSM.  By the way, you're one of the main forum members that got me excited about the WSM.  I have known about their existence for a long time but it wasn't until I started investigating SMF WSM threads that I really got interested.  You have taken the mystery out of the WSM and presented your knowledge and experience with it in a way that makes it seem easy to use.  I still can't get over the fact that by using the Minion Method and keeping the top vent completely open then just manipulating one bottom vent you can maintain a consistent 225 - 250 deg smoker temp over an extended period of time of 12 hours or more.  Can't wait to experience this for myself.  Was also thinking of your threads when deciding to get the 18.5" vs. the 22.5".  May still end up with the bigger WSM someday but until then I look forward to many successful enjoyable cooking experiences with the 18.5"

Thanks a bunch.  I really appreciate it!


----------

